# Mercury Gurus ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ping Merc. Gurus ....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com

parts catalog left side of page, that's all I know  

that and get the OEM shop manual!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

From the pics it looks like you may have a lean fuel problem. Probably the result of an air injector malfunction, pretty common failure on early V6 Optimax engines.

Or maybe it's something else, I HAVE NO IDEA!


----------

